# Crypt striolata's nature habitat in Borneo



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all, sharing some pictures taken last week.

A river near Sarawak-Kalimantan border:










_Cryptocoryne striolata_:










Close-up (shoot it near water surface):










_Crypt striolata_ is a species of aquatic aroid only found in Borneo island:










Beautiful water plants in the stream!










more pix of _Crypt. striolata_










_Barclaya motleyi_ (hill stream form) - close-related to water lily also found here:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Those are some great pictures. I wish I could be there!

Have you any experience with the _C. striolata_ or _Barclaya_ in aquariums?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

After joining this forum, I never look at another fresh water pond, lake, stream, etc the way I used to .....


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Thanks for sharing! Those are some great pictures. I wish I could be there!
> 
> Have you any experience with the _C. striolata_ or _Barclaya_ in aquariums?


Yup, they are easy to grow in the aquarium.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

junglemike said:


> Yup, they are easy to grow in the aquarium.


Mike
Nice pictures.

I tried growing strolata submerge but failed. Don't find them easy to keep submerge aquarium. Don't mine sharing your secret.

Keeping emerge on the other hand is quite easy.

Yoong


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've heard the "secret" of growing striolata submersed is good water movemet. Looking at the terra typica here that seems to make sense.

CO2 would probably help a lot, too. Or flourish excel.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you tell us anything about the water chemistry and so on, Mike?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Mike,

Thanks a lot for the continuing stream of all your nice pics!

Have you ever seen a flower of Barclaya inhabiting hillstreams? I'd love to see more Barclaya populations and their habitats!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Can you tell us anything about the water chemistry and so on, Mike?


Hello Cavan,

This crypt usually inhabits smaller hillstreams: In Sarawak their water chemistry is most often pretty much indentical with pure rainwater: 10 uS/cm is a quite typical figure - spit in a bucket of distilled water and you're ready to go! 

However, a few striolata populations have also been found in water with low but measurable hardness and slightly alkaline pH. For submersed culture make sure that there is a little of CO2 available and some current also helps in my experience. Still, this is a slowly growing species and you need to keep growth of algae at bay for success in submersed culture!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Mike
> Nice pictures.
> 
> I tried growing strolata submerge but failed. Don't find them easy to keep submerge aquarium. Don't mine sharing your secret.
> ...


Emersed one is doing better than submerged one. Key is it like water movement..


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Can you tell us anything about the water chemistry and so on, Mike?


I didn't measure. water is a little bit soft, probably water ph is between 6.5 to 7.0, water is cool, got movement, sandy substrate.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the continuing stream of all your nice pics!
> 
> Have you ever seen a flower of Barclaya inhabiting hillstreams? I'd love to see more Barclaya populations and their habitats!


I have seen it but I didn't photograph cos to me it is very common plant...like weed.


----------

